# Using an External Decoder with older Receiver



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Yamaha RX-V1000 with 6.1 capability but no HDMI or HD formats.

However, you can connect an external decoder through the 6ch input jacks.

Can someone please explain what an external decoder is and *are they worth it. *

Could it be for example an advanced DVD player with an inbuilt HD decoder with 6.1 outputs or am I confused.

Will this give me Dolby True HD and DTS Master Audio HD or am I dreaming?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Back in the days of Dolby Digital, external decoders were available to decode the new formats. Even before that, people often used external DACS for their 2ch audio. So it was popular to have a "direct" input that just went through tone, volume, and then to amplifier section. This was for both sound quality and future-proofing.

I do remember seeing a Dolby / DTS decoder way back when. But I have not seen anything that can decode the TrueHD or other new formats through HDMI. That doesn't mean they are not out there, though.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You can't get True HD off of a DVD... you'll need to get a blu-ray player.

Some Blu-Ray players do have on-board decoding of True HD and DTS HD... but if you have an older receiver, you'll likely need to connect the BD player to your AVR via multi-channel (which is an analog feed). This will bypass all of the speaker management settings in your AVR. 

I'm going through this right now... I have a 7.1 set-up with an older Pioneer (I say older... it's only 3 years old) AVR that does not decode True HD or DTS HD. I had to feed the audio out of the BD player via multi-channel. The end result is that it does sound good... but all of the speaker settings that I have (the on-baord speaker management on the AVR) are bypassed. So, there is some boominess and the crossover setting for my subwoofer is kind of unclear... It works... but not as well as if the AVR is managing it. I just got a new AVR that can decode the above codecs to allow the AVR to manage the speakers.

Good luck.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

DOH, I forgot about onboard decoding on the Bluray player. The four or five I have seen only had hdmi and optical/coax digital outs.

I just checked and the Oppo BDB83 does have 5.1/7.1 analog outs. But yes, you do byass all the internal controls on your receiver.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I meant blue-ray players rather than DVD.

Sounds like an interim solution to buying a new receiver that may not be money well spent.

Will focus on a receiver solution.


Mark


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

BTW, I have a LG BD390... it's great. There are speaker settings in the set-up menu right on the BD player. Just not as good as what you will find on a good AVR.

Good luck


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

Correct me if I am wrong but from what I understand the 7.1 analogue outs from the Blue Ray into my receiver will not produce Dolby True HD sound as you need HDMI connections for that.

So my current setup where I can get Dolby Digital or DTS is the best I will get until I upgrade my receiver to include one with HDMI inputs.


Mark


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You are wrong...:bigsmile:

In your case, if you have a BD player, like the BD390, it does the decoding on-board... and has a 7.1 multi-channel out that you connect to your AVR. All the information sent from the BD player in this scenario is analog, not digital, so your AVR can't apply any processing to it... it simply passes it through and... yes, you will hear DTS HD or True HD. Your AVR, must, however, have 7.1 multichannel plugs (in's)... or 5.1...

It works pretty well... the biggest downside is that your AVR's management of your subwoofer (for example, if you have your crossover settings set-up on your AVR), etc. are all bypassed. In general, I've found it to sound very good. 

Now, if you have HDMI input on your receiver, they story changes some. Then you can either bit-stream the blu-ray sound from the BD player and allow your AVR to decode it... or you can have your BD player decode it and send it to your AVR (in this case it would be a digital signal and your AVR should be able to still apply all of your speaker settings, etc. to it).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

BTW - there is a audible difference between hearing a movie in DTS HD or True HD vs other formats... even when having the BD player doing the decoding and passing it through your amp via multi-channel inputs.

It's cool, no doubt. I love it...


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Bitx,

I am now considering the Samsung BD-P3600 which has the HD formats and 7.1 outs. It is currently on special in Australia for around $350.

So from what you have said if I plug this into the Yamaha RX-V1000 (5.1), I should notice an audible difference in sound quality as I will get either Dolby True HD or DTS Master Audio (providing the blue ray disks are encoded with these formats), rather than just Dolby Digital or DTS.

Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, that's what I'm saying. Ultimately, is it best to have your blu-ray player kick out the audio feed via bitstream through an hdmi cable to an AVR that decodes it? Yes. 

That being said, my experience using multi-channel outs has been very positive. The sound is really good and I think you'll be happy. Not to mention, that the picture... along with the audio... of Blu-Ray is simply fantastic.  Really a wow-factor.

If you do it... definitely buy or rent Master and Commander. The audio track on that Blu Ray is great.

Not to open a can of worms... but research the BD player carefully. They all have different load times, etc. I know some of the older ones would take forever and a day to get a movie going... also some of the players have issues with lip-sync. Also, if I were you I would try and look at a blu-ray's manual online... just to see what kind of speaker management the BD player's set-up menu gives you in terms of setting your front speakers to small, cross-over for the sub, etc.

Good luck and enjoy it. You could drive yourself crazy worrying about all of the above factors... but I think once you make an informed plunge you'll be bathing your ears with some seriously great audio and making your eyes pop out of your head!:sn:

Best.
T


----------

